# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Apple: Yippee ki yay, motherfucker ?
Bon ok, à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, il s'agirait d'un hoax. Je me disais bien aussi, Bruce Willis attaquant Apple...On aurait droit à quoi après ça ? A Stallone faisant son Juge Dredd face à Microsoft ? A Schwarzenegger demandant à Sony "tu connais Miranda ?". Non, même comme scénario d'Expendables 3 ça ne colle pas.
Pourtant, cette histoire, aussi farfelue soit-elle, a fait couler beaucoup d'encre au sujet du problème que pose ipognon. Parce que John MacCLane comptait soi-disant attaquer Apple au motif que ses milliers de chansons achetées sur itunes ne seraient pas cessibles à ses descendants le jour de sa mort. Et c'est marrant parce que fort peu de personnes ont vraiment réfléchi à la question de l'interaction du droit des successions avec celui des licences d’œuvres de l'esprit. Mais est ce vraiment pertinent comme question ? Cela met-il en lumière un aspect des droits d'auteur auquel personne ne s'est intéressé ?
Bon, sur la question de la licence, on connaît la chanson (oh oh), j'ai déjà beaucoup écrit à ce sujet, récemment sur Diablo et sur l'arrêt de la Cour de justice de l'union européenne qui traite de ce sujet. En résumé, la sacro-sainte licence, qui permet de contrôler l'utilisation que le licencié fera de l’œuvre de l'esprit, et qui donne juste un droit d'utiliser une oeuvre de l'esprit, mais aucun droit de propriété, pourrait bien échapper, depuis l'arrêt de la Cour, à la toute volonté du concédant de la licence. Et notamment, il serait possible de céder cette licence à autrui. Mais si vous lisez ma news à ce sujet, vous verrez que ce n'est pas si simple. Et aujourd'hui, en attendant qu'une réforme législative ait lieu ou que la justice se prononce définitivement, quand vous achetez une chanson sur itunes, vous n'achetez rien du tout en réalité.
Les conditions générales de vente et de service de itunes sont en effet très claires:
_Vous acceptez que les Produits iTunes ne vous sont concédés que sous forme de licence_.
Et ailleurs,
_iTunes est le fournisseur du Service qui vous permet d’acheter ou de louer une licence pour des téléchargements de contenu numérique (les « Produits iTunes ») uniquement destinés à l’utilisateur final, selon les conditions générales décrites dans le présent Contrat_
Et encore,
_Vous êtes autorisé à utiliser les Produits iTunes uniquement pour un usage personnel et non commercialEt encore,Vous reconnaissez en outre que votre utilisation des Produits iTunes, qu’ils soient ou non protégés par une technologie de sécurité, est limitée à certaines règles d’utilisation fixées par iTunes et ses concédants (« Règles d’Utilisation ») et que toute autre utilisation des Produits iTunes peut constituer une violation des droits d’auteur_.
Et encore,
_En tant qu'utilisateur inscrit au Service, vous pouvez créer un compte (« Compte »). Vous ne devez révéler à personne les informations relatives à votre Compte_.
C'est quand même clair et pour l'instant, l'utilisateur d'itunes n'est pas propriétaire des musiques qu'il "achète". Il ne peut donc ni les revendre, ni les prêter, ni les louer, ni rien en faire en réalité, à part les écouter, et encore, que sur cinq appareils.
Mais alors, qu'en est-il du droit des successions ? Peut-il léguer son compte itunes à ses héritiers ?
Eh bien la réponse est également non. Tout simplement parce que le défunt n'était pas propriétaire d'un bien incorporel mais d'une licence d'utilisation. Et que l'on ne peut céder à ses héritiers que ce que l'on possède. La licence ne prévoyant pas le cas des successions, voire prohibant d'une façon toute générale la transmission des codes du compte à quiconque, les héritiers ne peuvent récupérer ces derniers et les utiliser sans violer la licence.
D'ailleurs, les CGV d'itunes le disent sans détour: _iTunes est le fournisseur du Service qui vous permet d’acheter ou de louer une licence pour des téléchargements de contenu numérique (les « Produits iTunes ») uniquement destinés à l’utilisateur final_.
Et l'utilisateur final, c'est celui qui s'est vu octroyer la licence : pas ses héritiers. Par conséquent, tout ce buzz bidon autour de Bruce Willis qui découvrirait que ses héritiers ne pourraient pas bénéficier du compte de leur papa n'a pas grand intérêt. Sauf à ajouter au fait que l'on ne peut ni revendre, ni prêter, ni louer une œuvre de l'esprit téléchargée, le fait qu'on ne puisse pas non plus la transmettre à ses héritiers.
Vivement que le législateur ou le juge vienne définitivement régler la question.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Non_Identifie

Au moins ça peut lancer une première interrogation au sujet des licences chez les nombreux utilisateurs qui ne s'étaient jamais posé la question... Libre à chacun d'accepter ou non ce fait puisque heureusement Apple et Amazon ne sont pas les seuls fournisseurs de dématérialisé.

----------


## serval100

Mais justement, mes mp3 achetés sur amazon sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus transmissibles (comme mes mst mais c'est une autre histoire)
Et je peux les utiliser sur autant d'appareil que je veux

----------


## NeoKaos

Merci pour ces explications très claires. Ça a le mérite d'alerter ceux qui pourraient être pris d'une frénésie d'achat sur iTunes.
Par contre, à plus court terme, ce qui me chagrine, et si j'ai bien compris, c'est que si un jour il me prend l'envie folle d'acheter un nouveau lecteur MP3 ou un nouveau téléphone portable d'une marque concurrente parce que mon iphone actuel est devenu obsolète (oui, ça arrivera bien un jour), je dis bye-bye à tous mes achats que j'ai pu faire sur iTunes ou alors il faut que je rachète tout sur une autre plateforme... isn't it ?

Edit: Mince serval100 réponds en partie à ma question.

----------


## Non_Identifie

> Mais justement, mes mp3 achetés sur amazon sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus transmissibles (comme mes mst mais c'est une autre histoire)
> Et je peux les utiliser sur autant d'appareil que je veux


Oui, t'as acheté le droit de l'utiliser sur autant d'appareils que tu veux, mais je viens de faire le tour des conditions et apparemment c'est peu ou prou la même chose que chez Apple : pas de cession, pas d'occasion ou autres joyeusetés qui te feraient vendre un objet que tu ne possèdes pas.

----------


## Zobi

dans la vie il y a deux catégories:

*-* ceux qui achètent des choses pour rester dans le cadre de la loi, et qui se font bien entuber au jour le jour, sont riches, ou se ruinent pour leurs loisirs

*-* ceux qui copient à tire-larigot, économisent leurs sous pour (sur)vivre dans un monde qui s'auto-détruit, et qui entubent ceux qui veulent les entuber (au risque de se faire punir par la Loi)

*conclusion:* il y a ceux qui profitent du système et ses failles, et ceux qui se font entuber par lui.

Une seule de ces 2 catégories est pourvue d'une éthique morale, l'autre est formatée pour ne pas se poser de questions.
Attention, éthique et Loi ne sont pas forcément liée...

Apple, ce sont ceux qui ont les lois de leur côté, lois créées par des légistes ignares en terme de technologies issues d'une nouvel ère. Apple profite des failles de ces Lois en toute "_ honnêteté_ et s'en met plein les fouilles

----------


## zabuza

On peut facilement et "légalement" ( prévu dans le logiciel ) virer les drm sur itunes pour convertir la musique dans le format de son choix, alors après, on sauvegarde et hop. Rien de neuf depuis des années à ce sujet et ces derniers temps on a l'impression qu'Apple c'est devenu le mal. Bon, avec leur bonne idée d'attaquer Samsung, ça doit pas éviter ce genre d'hoax.. alors qu'en fait..

Moi ce qui me fait chier c'est au niveau des jeux à la diablo 3 justement. Pour blizzard, on est confiant la société est solide et laissera ses jeux des années durant en ligne. Mais le problème de cette ultra dépendance des services en ligne implique que la société éditeuse continue de fonctionner.. sinon on l'a dans l'os.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> dans la vie il y a deux catégories:
> 
> *-* ceux qui achètent des choses pour rester dans le cadre de la loi, et qui se font bien entuber au jour le jour, sont riches, ou se ruinent pour leurs loisirs
> 
> *-* ceux qui copient à tire-larigot, économisent leurs sous pour (sur)vivre dans un monde qui s'auto-détruit, et qui entubent ceux qui veulent les entuber (au risque de se faire punir par la Loi)
> 
> *conclusion:* il y a ceux qui profitent du système et ses failles, et ceux qui se font entuber par lui.
> 
> Une seule de ces 2 catégories est pourvue d'une éthique morale, l'autre est formatée pour ne pas se poser de questions.
> ...


 :haha: 

La vision pas du tout manichéenne. Genre y'a personne entre les deux catégories...  :^_^: 
Genre on se fait entuber dès qu'on achète un truc.
Et bien sûr, conseille à tout le monde de profiter du système.

C'est un discours de chômeur gauchiste de 21 ans ça.
Abstiens-toi de poster sans déconner si c'est pour dire autant de la merde.

----------


## onoko

Je pense que c'est pareil pour Steam. En revanche, je peux léguer le carnet dans lequel est noté mon nom d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe. 

Il faudra juste que Valve ne soit pas informé de mon décès.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Oui mais bon, une licence c'est un droit d'usage non ? Donc ça fait partie de l'universalité de droits et d'obligation qui constituent un patrimoine non ? Donc a priori, transmissible dans le cadre d'une succession. Le droit d'être considéré comme utilisateur final ne se transmet il pas à  celui qui accepte la succession ?
(et sans parler, pour notre bonne vieille europe, du débat sur le fait de savoir si finalement, une licence illimitée dans le temps n'emporte pas l'équivalent d'une vente, certes en maintenant une version du logicielle pas forcement à jour, mais du coup plus facilement transmissible).

----------


## Non_Identifie

> Oui mais bon, une licence c'est un droit d'usage non ? Donc ça fait partie de l'universalité de droits et d'obligation qui constituent un patrimoine non ? Donc a priori, transmissible dans le cadre d'une succession. Le droit d'être considéré comme utilisateur final ne se transmet il pas à  celui qui accepte la succession ?
> (et sans parler, pour notre bonne vieille europe, du débat sur le fait de savoir si finalement, une licence illimitée dans le temps n'emporte pas l'équivalent d'une vente, certes en maintenant une version du logicielle pas forcement à jour, mais du coup plus facilement transmissible).


J'ai l'impression que tu triches un peu si dans la licence tu ne lis et n'acceptes que les parties qui t'intéressent.

Est ce que les conditions d'utilisation d'Apple ont déjà passé l'épreuve du tribunal ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Pour l'instant,  la licence est un droit d'utilisation donné au licencié et à lui seul. Ce droit  s'éteint donc au décès du licencié (il y a une interdiction très claire de donner ses codes à quiconque). Et comme le licencié n'a aucun droit de propriété sur ses titres itunes il ne peut rien transmettre. Mais tout ça finira pas changer si on en croit l'évolution actuelle.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> La vision pas du tout manichéenne. Genre y'a personne entre les deux catégories... 
> Genre on se fait entuber dès qu'on achète un truc.
> Et bien sûr, conseille à tout le monde de profiter du système.
> 
> C'est un discours de chômeur gauchiste de 21 ans ça.
> Abstiens-toi de poster sans déconner si c'est pour dire autant de la merde.


 :^_^:

----------


## alch44

Dans le cadre d'itune ou Steam, ne pourrai t on pas assimiler l'utilisateur, non pas à une personne, mais à un foyer tout entier... après tous pourquoi avoir plusieurs compte dans un même foyer...? Est ce en désaccord avec les CGV?  (même si j'ai déjà un pré-sentiment...)

----------


## DarzgL

Régler la question ? J'y crois pas trop. Il suffit de voir comment hadopi botte en touche avec les DRM. La frilosité est de mise.

----------


## Olivier Laguerre

Est il possible pour une personne morale d'avoir un compte Steam ou Itune ? Si oui, alors les utilisateurs pourraient simplement dire qu'ils prennent une licence au nom d'une association - par exemple association "Famille Durant" - et donc garder un droit d'usage sur plusieurs génération.

----------


## wushu_calimero

reste à voir si les restrictions imposée par le professionnel et à son seul avantage (interdiction de transmettre par ex) ne sont pas abusives...mais ça il faut en général effectivement un tribunal pour le dire

----------


## deeeg

Depuis le début je pense que le système fermé de Itunes est une escroquerie, en voila un bel exemple. Que les gens continuent d'acheter cette merde coûteuse c'est leur problème. 

Mon souci est surtout de voir certains prendre exemple et bloquer leur contenus sur le modèle dégueulasse d'Apple. Foutez les au feu vos Iproutmeschoses, arrêtez de filer des tunes à ces crevards  ::o: .

----------


## Gigax

> Depuis le début je pense que le système fermé de Itunes est une escroquerie, en voila un bel exemple. Que les gens continuent d'acheter cette merde coûteuse c'est leur problème. 
> 
> Mon souci est surtout de voir certains prendre exemple et bloquer leur contenus sur le modèle dégueulasse d'Apple. Foutez les au feu vos Iproutmeschoses, arrêtez de filer des tunes à ces crevards .


Apple c'est le gros méchant, et tous les autres sont des anges ?

Et on parle pas d'escroquerie quand ça n'en est pas une.

----------


## Dark Fread

D'ailleurs le compte de Steve Jobs, ils en ont fait quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## jaragorn_99

Euh, sincèrement, je vois pas vraiment ou est le problème.
Il existe la possibilité de transformer ses morceaux achetés sur Itunes en Mp3, puis, via un encodeur, de les réencoders sans drm, donc, pas de vraiment un soucis que de donner ses titres achetés sur itunes!

----------


## Olivier Laguerre

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1550



> A note about copyright 
> 
> iTunes software may be used to reproduce materials. It is licensed to you only for reproduction of non-copyrighted materials, materials in which you own the copyright, or materials you are authorized or legally permitted to reproduce. If you are uncertain about your right to copy any material, you should contact your legal advisor. See the iTunes Store Terms of Service for additional information.


La question est alors : a t'on le droit sur les chansons acquises via Itune pour les encoder sur un autres format.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Euh, sincèrement, je vois pas vraiment ou est le problème.
> Il existe la possibilité de transformer ses morceaux achetés sur Itunes en Mp3, puis, via un encodeur, de les réencoders sans drm, donc, pas de vraiment un soucis que de donner ses titres achetés sur itunes!


Ah mais tu es fou ? Tu crois que tu peux faire circuler tes titres achetés sur itunes comme ça ? La licence t'est donnée à toi seul et les seules copies que tu peux en faire sont réservées à ton seul usage personnel.

----------


## mad.manu

Tant que le droit de propriété virtuelle ne sera pas comparable au droit de propriété physique des biens (et communément accepté par le plus grand nombre), en terme de reconnaissance universelle de possession, le lègue risque d’être de plus en plus maigre.
Cette phrase compte triple.

----------


## Jean27b

Hahahaha :D

----------

